# Photoshop Elements 6 Download?



## photographyfanatic (Nov 30, 2009)

Anyone know where to download the full version of elements 6 or a trial version of elements 6 for mac? I have 8 but need 6 to use with my noiseware noise reduction software.  I am having trouble finding one to download. Links anyone? Thanks


----------



## Overread (Nov 30, 2009)

Have you tried contacting Noiseware?
Imagenomic - Imagination at Shutter Speed

only their website here suggests that their software should be compatable - if not then I would expect there be to be an upgrade/patch to boost it up to be compatable.


----------



## boogschd (Nov 30, 2009)

Adobe Photoshop Elements 6 for Mac - Free Mac software downloads and software reviews - CNET Download.com 


edit: .. fail .. redirects you to version 8 :/

id link you to another i found... but its not exactly legit .


----------

